# Help!!!



## Jade Tigress (Feb 2, 2007)

My friend just got a new (refurbished) laptop off ebay. I am trying to get it connected for him. It is internet ready, and I have the cable plugged in and it says it has a connection, but I cannot get online. When I open IE I get the typical error page. My laptop is working just fine with the connection so I know I'm doing that part right. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 2, 2007)

Which version of Windows?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 2, 2007)

I was assuming it was XP but I just looked at the listing and either I'm missing it or I'm blind.

Here's the lising.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=200073979358&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 2, 2007)

If you have a windows disk, reinstall it from scratch.  No telling what the previous owner has done to it.

But, without doing that the first, and simplest thing to try is running through the network setup wizard in the control pannel.

But a couple other questions, what type of internet connection?  Cable? DSL?  is it going through a router first?


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 2, 2007)

Also, it could very well be that depending on what the previous user did to it, you don't have the network drivers anymore.  You may need those...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 2, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> If you have a windows disk, reinstall it from scratch.  No telling what the previous owner has done to it.
> 
> But, without doing that the first, and simplest thing to try is running through the network setup wizard in the control pannel.
> 
> But a couple other questions, what type of internet connection?  Cable? DSL?  is it going through a router first?



There is no windows disk. I tried the network setup wizard...and it says I am connected..there is an internet connection...I just can't get "online". I believe it's a DSL connection and it's going through a router first. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 2, 2007)

JT - go to the windows start, click 'RUN'
in the box that pops up type 'cmd' and hit enter
in the command window type 'ipconfig'

What info does it give you?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 2, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> JT - go to the windows start, click 'RUN'
> in the box that pops up type 'cmd' and hit enter
> in the command window type 'ipconfig'
> 
> What info does it give you?



Hang on Ping..let me check.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 2, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Hang on Ping..let me check.



Ok...when I type cmd..it confirms it's windows xp and gives copyright dates and such..not much info really...when I ipconfig it says.."Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection: Media State......:Media disconnected"
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection: Media State....:Media disconnected"


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 2, 2007)

that means 1 of two things...the network card is broke or the cable isn't fully plugged in or cable is broke, but you said that you got it to work on your puter......


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 2, 2007)

Does the corresponding light on the router turn on when you plug in the networking cable?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 2, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Does the corresponding light on the router turn on when you plug in the networking cable?



Yes..that all seems to be working fine. In fact, I have to keep unplugging it from this desktop I'm on and plugging it into the laptop. And it does work fine on my laptop....:idunno:


----------



## Kreth (Feb 2, 2007)

If you right-click on the LAN connection and select Repair, where does it fail?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 2, 2007)

Kreth said:


> If you right-click on the LAN connection and select Repair, where does it fail?



It says:

"The following steps of the repair operation failed: Reviewing the IP address.

Please contact you network administrator or ISP."


----------



## Infinite (Feb 2, 2007)

This network cable that is going back and forth...

Is it in your laptop then their laptop is it your DSL is there a router between you and the DSL modem?

This may be an issue with the mac addy being bound on the dsl modem.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 2, 2007)

could be a settings issue, go to the control panel and go to properties for the network connection.  Select "Internet Protocal TCP/IP" and select properties.  Make sure both the IP address and the DNS are set to be aquired automatically.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 2, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> could be a settings issue, go to the control panel and go to properties for the network connection. Select "Internet Protocal TCP/IP" and select properties. Make sure both the IP address and the DNS are set to be aquired automatically.


 

Problem solved. Took about 20 min. with ISP tech support. Apparently the modem was not reading the IP addr. or something like that...I don't know. Anyway...changed a bunch of settings and now we're golden.

Thank you so much for all the help here. I knew I could count on the wonderful peeps at MT.


----------

